# Blasc3 findet keinen WoW Account



## Verlaufmir (26. Januar 2020)

Hallo,

 

hab mir heute erstmalig Blasc3 installiert und mich auch gleich auf Buffed registriert.

 

Die Installation und Registrierung hat problemlos funktioniert, aber jetzt hänge ich bei der Einrichtung von Blasc3 fest, denn ich bekomme einfach keine WoW Accounts angezeigt. Hab den Dateipfad zu WoW bereits mehrfach gelöscht, manuell neu eingegeben und auch die Automatik benutzt, aber da geht nix.

 

Kann mir jemand helfen bitte, ich komme einfach nicht weiter.

 

Gruß


----------



## ZAM (27. Januar 2020)

Hi,

 

In welches Verzeichnis hast du BLASC3 installiert?


----------



## Verlaufmir (27. Januar 2020)

Als ich gerade wieder in Blasc reingeschaut habe, hab ich festgestellt, dass jetzt ein Account gefunden wurde. Anscheinend ist das beschriebene Problem gelöst.

 

Jetzt habe ich aber ein neues: Nach meiner WoW Sitzung kam von Blasc die Meldung "Fehler beim Hochladen des WoW Profils"

 

Was ist das jetzt wieder?


----------



## ZAM (29. Januar 2020)

Leider können wird die Funktion des Charakter-Uploads nicht mehr unterstützen, da unsere Datenbank aus technischen Gründen seit Legion nicht mehr über die notwendigen Skill- und Item-Informationen verfügt.

Die Download-Seite wurde eben von mir angepasst, das wurde auch leider versäumt.

 

Wir bitten etwaige Unannehmlichkeiten zu entschuldigen.


----------

